# Cant play games. =[



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't get games to run on my mac book with leoaprd. So far iv'e tryed Lego star wars and harry potter but neither of them work. My graphics card is a Intel 965 Chipset (i think its also know as a x1300 or something). 
I've also heard talk about QE or something? What is it and could that be the problem?

I also think its something to do with my mac not using the graphics card of something because some of the installer look real funky lol

Thanks in advance:4-dontkno


----------



## alupis (Jun 19, 2006)

some hardware and most games out there will simply never be supported by the non-game-friendly computer known as a Mac. it may be a problem with the games software not being compatible. sorry buddy.


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah man that suck a bit. Does that mean im gonna have to buy a new graphics card/Chipset?
Can anyone recommend one thats kinda cheap?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

1st for clarification, the Intel graphics do not support very many games. The x1300 is an ATI GPU set. As you said that you have a Macbook, then it'll have the Intel GPU, and if it's a Macbook Pro, then it'll have either a ATI or Nvidia GPU. Because these are laptops, you can not upgrade the graphics on them. As for the games, are they the Mac OS versions, or the Windows versions? And if they are the Windows versions, how are you running Windows. Also remember, the Intel GPU takes it's RAM from the system ram, it does not have it's own.

And the Mac is game friendly, I play games on mine all the time. In fact some of the best games I've played were not only on the Mac, but were Mac only.


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

Well my card is a Intel 965 Chipset i think (yes it a standard macbook). I'm trying to play lego star wars for mac but i dont think its working lol. Could you possible recommend me a few games that would work?

Edit: My friend has a Dell ispiron not sure which one but im sure it has the same graphics card and his runs halo i admit not very well but it does run it. Surely lego star wars would work wouldnt it?
Also could i upgrade my ram to give me better game performance then if it runs off the system ram?


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay i just downloaded lego star wars 2 demo and it worked but no display and at the configuration menu at the start of the game i could only choose 640x480 or something. Is this going to be the driver?


----------



## kolevich (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh, maaaaaan! :grin:
There are few games that could be run on Mac's OS because it is generally known that Mac is not for gaming while PC is.
But there is a nice suggestion for you! You can stay on your Mac and run PC-games on it. There are so-named Virtual Machines. With them you can install Windows on your Mac. There are few apps that are made for it: BootCamp, Parallels Desktop and VMWare Fusion.
I use Parallels Desktop for working and sometimes gaming. I also run PC-games with high system requirements thru BootCamp. So I recommend you these 2 apps for gaming!
But I'm don't know about your graphic hardware. I don't know if it suits for gaming...


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

ok well ill give boot camp ago thanks for info


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

painejake said:


> ok well ill give boot camp ago thanks for info





> Without Walls Theres No Need For Windows!!


Don't forget that you'll have to get a copy of Windows in order to run games in Parallels Desktop or Boot Camp.:laugh:


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

I have loads of copies of windows so that wont be a problem


----------

